# 2014 Christmas Tree



## Retired (Nov 29, 2014)

Tonight my wife had me take out our Christmas decorations from storage to begin decorating the tree and the front porch of our home.

I'll post a picture of the tree once it's fully decorated along with some of our Christmas mementos.

Who else among our members is decorating?

Would you share pictures?


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 29, 2014)

One of my parents was Christian, the other Jewish. I will celebrate both Hanukkah and Christmas this year!


----------



## GDPR (Nov 30, 2014)

Steve said:


> I'll post a picture of the tree once it's fully decorated along with some of our Christmas mementos.



Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Retired (Dec 4, 2014)

My Christmas Tree for 2014.

Let's see yours....:merrychristmas:


----------



## PrincessX (Dec 4, 2014)

You set up a high standard, Steve. My kids decorated a tree, but I am afraid it looks less glamorous than this


----------



## PrincessX (Dec 5, 2014)

I will post pics of our decorations on Dec 23rd


----------



## Retired (Dec 5, 2014)

PrincessX said:


> You set up a high standard, Steve. My kids decorated a tree, but I am afraid it looks less glamorous than this



We could lower the standards:



mg:


----------



## making_art (Dec 5, 2014)

We don't have a tree. Just a few decorations. But I enjoy looking at trees even the Charlie Brown ones [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessX (Dec 5, 2014)

Loll, the last tree is more in the spirits of what's going on in my house. And, yes they missed some branches. It was supposed to be a "surprise". There is a couple of kitchen items and parts of toys used to complement the design. mg::lol:


----------

